# banks and their charges



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Is anyone else shocked by what the banks charge for standard items like visa debit cards? It seems they charge you for absolutely everything...i thought we could do better than our standard ANZ accounts (they dont even do visa debit) which we are soon going to be charged $5 per month for but looking around im not sure we should bother moving... in someways NZ seems a million miles behind. It amazes me how HSBC and National Bank / loyds still do this when in the UK they are so much more flexible.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Is anyone else shocked by what the banks charge for standard items like visa debit cards? It seems they charge you for absolutely everything...i thought we could do better than our standard ANZ accounts (they dont even do visa debit) which we are soon going to be charged $5 per month for but looking around im not sure we should bother moving... in someways NZ seems a million miles behind. It amazes me how HSBC and National Bank / loyds still do this when in the UK they are so much more flexible.


HSBC are my pet hate.
Look at Kiwibank - much friendlier and their rates seem much more reasonable.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi. We're in ANZ. Had the Everyday Account but changed it to the Go Account - same account but no monthly fee & all online. You only get charged for transactions in the bank with the tellers or if you use the card in a non ANZ ATM even if its just to get a balance. There is also a limit of $1000 per day on money transfers to but this can be increased to $10000 per day. For anything larger I would suggest getting an ANZ visa card as this appears online and you can transfer money onto it (to give a positive balance) then use the visa to say buy a car.
Ways round everything if you play the game but I agree the banking system here is pants 😁

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

